# Women's 15 Embarrassing Digestive Health Problems



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Women's 15 Embarrassing Digestive Health Problems


> *"Sometimes i fart while having sex."*Avoid eating foods that cause gas several hours before you anticipate having sex. [The National Institutes of Health offers a comprehensive list of foods that cause gas.] Go to the toilet before bed and see if you can eliminate gas or possibly stool. And relax. Don't occupy your mind with this worry, or you really won't enjoy the sex.


Read More http://www.ivillage.com/15-embarrassing-digestive-health-problems-solved/4-b-331348Tips excerpted from A Woman's Guide to a Healthy Stomach, by Jacqueline L. Wolf, M.D. Text Copyright © 2011 by Jacqueline Wolf. Text used by arrangement with Harlequin Books S.A. Trademarks are owned by Harlequin Enterprises Limited or its affiliated companies, used under license. © 2000-2011 iVillage Inc. All rights reserved


----------

